# Maryland Retriever club



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open will be at Rick Roberts', Amateur will be at Myra Fuguets', and Derby will be at property past Butch Chambers on Jamaica Point Rd. All vehicles should park on one side of the road only. Thank you and good luck to all the handlers and their dogs.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby callbacks to 2nd series: 1,2,3,4,7,8,9,10,11,13


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby CBS to 3rd: 1,3,4,7,8,9,10,11,13


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

All dogs back to Derby 4th


----------



## Rhett Riddle (May 16, 2006)

Congrats to Jason Ross on your derby 4th and making the derby list


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby placements
1st #8 
2nd #4
3rd #1
4th #13
RJ #3
Jams 7,9,10
Congratulations to all. I don't have a catalog to put names with the #s.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Any OPEN news?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open still has 11 dogs to run in the morning. Amateur callbacks to water blind: 4,5,7,18,21,26,29,30,34,35,45,46,47,54


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur starting # will be dog 54


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

There are still 11 in the first series of the Open to run in the morning?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes Steve. Weather was not a friend.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

lbbuckler said:


> Yes Steve. Weather was not a friend.



Yes, it has been a crummy weekend for sure.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

lbbuckler said:


> Yes Steve. Weather was not a friend.



Yes, it has been a crummy weekend for sure.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Qualifying callbacks to land blind

1-2-3-4-5-6-10-12-13-14-15-17-18-19-21-22-24-25


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Phyllis McGinn said:


> Qualifying callbacks to land blind
> 
> 1-2-3-4-5-6-10-12-13-14-15-17-18-19-21-22-24-25


Thanks for the update


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats to Barb and Ten for their Amateur 4th!


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

lbbuckler said:


> Open will be at Rick Roberts', Amateur will be at Myra Fuguets', and Derby will be at property past Butch Chambers on Jamaica Point Rd. All vehicles should park on one side of the road only. Thank you and good luck to all the handlers and their dogs.


Open callbacks???


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open CBS to 4th: 2,5,6,7,10,11,15,16,36,48,50,51,53,54


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying CBS to 4th-2,3,10,12,13,14,15,25


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

CRNAret said:


> Congrats to Barb and Ten for their Amateur 4th!


Congrats too to Barb and Ten for their Open 3rd! Way to go guys.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Results have been posted on Entry Express. A huge thank you to all those that pitched in and helped make this trial a success. Congratulations to all who finished and placed in the four stakes. 
Wendy


----------

